# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Rumour which may be true!

## xCharliex

According to Heart Radio rumour has it the one and only Ms Zoe Lucker (Tanya Turner) from Footie Wives is apparently going to replace Shelly. Whether that means her actual character i doubt but i assume they mean as the new owner or landlady of the Rovers

----------


## Chris_2k11

It gets more OTT everyday!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## lollymay

i agree

----------


## alan45

Corrie bosses have denied ths story  --  teletext 133

----------


## xCharliex

> Corrie bosses have denied ths story  --  teletext 133


Thanks for clearing that one up alan

----------


## Bryan

if this were to happen, but as alan said its been denoied, it would have been fabolous, add a popular actress to an extremly dull show and it would have loads of viewers...including me!

----------


## xCharliex

> if this were to happen, but as alan said its been denoied, it would have been fabolous, add a popular actress to an extremly dull show and it would have loads of viewers...including me!


IMO it would have been great! Debra Stephenson and Zoe Lucker together in one soap, 2 glam women would have brought a sparkle to the show, id have been watchin

----------


## alan45

> if this were to happen, but as alan said its been denoied, it would have been fabolous, add a popular actress to an extremly dull show and it would have loads of viewers...including me!


Sorry BB but Corrie is NOT an extremely dull show.   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> IMO it would have been great! Debra Stephenson and Zoe Lucker together in one soap, 2 glam women would have brought a sparkle to the show, id have been watchin


i bet your determiend to get all the women on your banner into one show! lol! i think the woman who played helen stewart (simone ?) would be good in corrie, as she dosent seem to be in much these days   :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

> Sorry BB but Corrie is NOT an extremely dull show.


we'll just have to agree to disagree alan, its all a matter of opinion, last year id have agreed with you that its a decent show, but this year has been one disapointment after another, its time has come and gone, and eastenders will conquer it once more

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> add a popular actress to an extremly dull show


That's a bit harsh (imo).

----------


## xCharliex

> i bet your determiend to get all the women on your banner into one show! lol! i think the woman who played helen stewart (simone ?) would be good in corrie, as she dosent seem to be in much these days


Haha, nah Corrie is not for all them, Emmerdale yay! lol.
Simone Lahbib is currently pregnant and is due anytime now, she is going to be in an episode of Wire in the Blood will let people know in the Bad Girls thread when! Shes my all time fav! Excellent actress to, but for now i just have to keep watching Bad Girls series 1 on ITV3 lol

----------


## Bryan

> Haha, nah Corrie is not for all them, Emmerdale yay! lol.
> Simone Lahbib is currently pregnant and is due anytime now, she is going to be in an episode of Wire in the Blood will let people know in the Bad Girls thread when! Shes my all time fav! Excellent actress to, but for now i just have to keep watching Bad Girls series 1 on ITV3 lol


and the dvds of series 1 -3, wasnt there rumours that she was going to appear in the musical of bad girls with jack ellis....sorry folks going way off topic here

back to zoe lucker rumour!

----------


## xCharliex

> and the dvds of series 1 -3, wasnt there rumours that she was going to appear in the musical of bad girls with jack ellis....sorry folks going way off topic here
> 
> back to zoe lucker rumour!


Go to Simone Lahbib news just posted new post

Back to Zoe, i think she would be good in Corrie! Wasnt she in it years ago as a nail technician or something, in a scene with Raquel!

----------


## alan45

> we'll just have to agree to disagree alan, its all a matter of opinion, last year id have agreed with you that its a decent show, but this year has been one disapointment after another, its time has come and gone, and eastenders will conquer it once more


Ha ha I admire your optimism.  :Smile:  I watched them both tonight and enjoyed Corrie more. More humour more drama and several excellent storylines running at once. Granted EE has improved somewhat but tonight was just the same as usual Peggy shouting and prancing about the square as if she owns it and ranting on about her boys. Not that I like gangsters but Johnny Allen had me fooled with his nice guy act on the doorstep tonight and when he jammed Peggys fingers in the door  *OUCH!!!!*

----------


## Abbie

cool id love it if this was true

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ha ha I admire your optimism.  I watched them both tonight and enjoyed Corrie more. More humour more drama and several excellent storylines running at once. Granted EE has improved somewhat but tonight was just the same as usual Peggy shouting and prancing about the square as if she owns it and ranting on about her boys. Not that I like gangsters but Johnny Allen had me fooled with his nice guy act on the doorstep tonight and when he jammed Peggys fingers in the door  *OUCH!!!!*


Amen to all of that.    :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

*EH UP, LUCKER! 
21 October 2005
ZOE TO TAKE OVER ROVERS*  

"IT'S only been three days since Sally Lindsay said she was quitting Corrie... But we already know who is being lined up to replace her as The Rovers' landlady!

TV Land can exclusively reveal that Coronation Street bosses are in advanced talks with Footballers' Wives star Zoe Lucker, and should have her signing on the dotted line within weeks. Yay!

Zoe's character will arrive in Weatherfield with her adoring husband (as yet uncast) who is 15 years her senior. 

She thinks that part and parcel of being a pub landlady is to flirt outrageously with all the male customers - and sometimes takes things a bit too far. 

But her long-suffering hubby always forgives her dalliances. At least, he has done so far...

Our man with his ear to the cobbles says: "Bosses have been working on getting Zoe for weeks and everyone's really excited about the prospect of her joining the show.

"It'll take someone special to replace Shelley but the character they've lined up for Zoe is a classic Corrie landlady - bound to be a winner with viewers. She's perfect."

Zoe quit Footballers' Wives earlier this year to try her hand at other projects.

She dyed her trademark blonde hair dark and made army drama bombshell. But rumour has it that the show isn't much cop. It was relegated from ITV1 to ITV2, but still isn't scheduled to be transmitted any time soon.

After being offered a hefty pay rise, Zoe agreed to return to Footballers' Wives to co-star in a storyline with Joan Collins. 

But it's no secret that she's worried about being typecast as bitchy schemer Tanya Turner. So being offered the Corrie job is a real stroke of, er, Lucker. 

Being Rovers landlady is one of most high profile jobs in soap and she is in great company - previous pint pullers include Annie Walker (Doris Speed), Bet Lynch (Julie Good year), and Natalie Barnes (Denise Welch). 

Well done, Zoe. Make ours a double!"

----------


## Bryan

BRING IT ON!!!!

this counteratcs what was on teletext....its obvious this series will be the last of footballers wives as its quality has sunk to an all time low... once zoe leaves for good thats it, and then she can go to corrie and i will watch it once more.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That story is NOT true. Zoe is NOT joining Corrie.  Sorry.

----------


## Bryan

> That story is NOT true. Zoe is NOT joining Corrie.  Sorry.


we'll see

----------


## xCharliex

> BRING IT ON!!!!
> 
> this counteratcs what was on teletext....its obvious this series will be the last of footballers wives as its quality has sunk to an all time low... once zoe leaves for good thats it, and then she can go to corrie and i will watch it once more.


Lol, not sure exactly where that source come from but if its true then it will be great bet her character will be similar to Tanya though

----------


## xCharliex

> That story is NOT true. Zoe is NOT joining Corrie.  Sorry.


Are you a writer or someone who works on the show?

----------


## Bryan

> Lol, not sure exactly where that source come from but if its true then it will be great bet her character will be similar to Tanya though


some people are just born to play one role...zoe's is the fiesty tart...and thats what ive loved her for and will always love her for

----------


## xCharliex

> some people are just born to play one role...zoe's is the fiesty tart...and thats what ive loved her for and will always love her for


She definately playes Tanya brilliantly very OTT! Such a difference to what shes like in real life

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Are you a writer or someone who works on the show?


I've got contacts there but I found this out from Associated Press - there was a quote from a Corrie Spokeswoman.  It was also on Teletext as well as someone has said.

----------


## xCharliex

> I've got contacts there but I found this out from Associated Press - there was a quote from a Corrie Spokeswoman.  It was also on Teletext as well as someone has said.


Hense why this post is in the rumour mill, but at the end of the day, theres been so many storylines etc where not even cast members were allowed to know, but ya know i dont think people can say its true or isnt true until its confirmed on the Corrie website, ya know what the media are like

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well a Corrie SPOKESPERSON is mentioned, that 99/100 times means that the report I got confirmed the tabloid story was false.  A spokesperson is not in the same field as a 'source', 'mole', 'spy' or 'insider' - typical tabloid titles.

----------


## xCharliex

Oh well its giving up to talk about isnt it

----------


## alan45

The story appeared in the Mirror this morning and denied by ITV this afternoon

----------


## Bryan

> The story appeared in the Mirror this morning and denied by ITV this afternoon


how many times did the bbc deny ross kemp returning to eastenders?

----------


## Luna

IT'S only been three days since Sally Lindsay said she was quitting Corrie... But we already know who is being lined up to replace her as The Rovers' landlady!






TV Land can exclusively reveal that Coronation Street bosses are in advanced talks with Footballers' Wives star Zoe Lucker, and should have her signing on the dotted line within weeks. Yay!

Zoe's character will arrive in Weatherfield with her adoring husband (as yet uncast) who is 15 years her senior.

She thinks that part and parcel of being a pub landlady is to flirt outrageously with all the male customers - and sometimes takes things a bit too far.



But her long-suffering hubby always forgives her dalliances. At least, he has done so far...


Our man with his ear to the cobbles says: "Bosses have been working on getting Zoe for weeks and everyone's really excited about the prospect of her joining the show.


"It'll take someone special to replace Shelley but the character they've lined up for Zoe is a classic Corrie landlady - bound to be a winner with viewers. She's perfect."


Zoe quit Footballers' Wives earlier this year to try her hand at other projects.


She dyed her trademark blonde hair dark and made army drama bombshell. But rumour has it that the show isn't much cop. It was relegated from ITV1 to ITV2, but still isn't scheduled to be transmitted any time soon.


After being offered a hefty pay rise, Zoe agreed to return to Footballers' Wives to co-star in a storyline with Joan Collins.


But it's no secret that she's worried about being typecast as bitchy schemer Tanya Turner. So being offered the Corrie job is a real stroke of, er, Lucker.


Being Rovers landlady is one of most high profile jobs in soap and she is in great company - previous pint pullers include Annie Walker (Doris Speed), Bet Lynch (Julie Good year), and Natalie Barnes (Denise Welch).


Well done, Zoe. Make ours a double!

----------


## xCharliex

Page 2 Luna its already been posted

----------


## Angeltigger

So is she coming in or not

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 

No.   :Nono:

----------


## Angeltigger

ok thanks Richie_lecturer for clearing that up for me

----------

